

History of World GDP - borisk
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/08/history-of-world-gdp/

======
btilly
This graph looks like it has the same problem as Wired's recent one saying
that the web is dead. GDP has continued to increase in China and India, it is
just that everyone else increased faster. Probably by enough that if you put
it on an absolute scale, you couldn't make out the GDP from several hundred
years

